# Wide Aluminum Bars Needed Please $$$$+



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2019)

Seeking wide aluminum U shaped bars.  Please do not post here, PM, text or call: 717-554-2176. Kindly Brant
Photo credit: Mr. Berg, Pedals Past


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 26, 2019)

they need made ..... john atkinson ..... and the commander bars cause I am not sure we will ever find them again


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 27, 2019)

Pedals Past said:


> they need made ..... john atkinson ..... and the commander bars cause I am not sure we will ever find them




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 20, 2019)

bump please


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump please!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2020)

Bumper car!


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 28, 2020)

R these the handlebars u r after?


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 28, 2020)

I missed aluminum sorry


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2020)

Betty Boop


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 25, 2020)

Betty or Olive whos hotter


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 16, 2020)

Betty!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 27, 2022)

Aluminum "Betty" bars still wanted!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 9, 2022)

Anyone with these wide aluminum bars?  Readies in waiting.


----------

